# Older Than Dirt Quiz



## MA-Caver (Mar 27, 2005)

Here's another funny quiz I received from a friend. I scored a 19.


> *Older Than Dirt Quiz: Count all the ones that you remember not the ones you were told about.
> 
> Ratings at the bottom.
> 
> ...


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 27, 2005)

My memory is sliping I only remembered 23 of them


----------



## Tgace (Mar 27, 2005)

Ouch! 13

Double Ouch I saw one I missed! 14


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 27, 2005)

Yep, I have a vivid memory of all of them except Olive 693.  We didn't have a phone in our family for a long time.  I have an older than dirt shirt from Hawaii!  TW


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Mar 27, 2005)

6?

Wheeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Paul B (Mar 27, 2005)

11...jeesh.


I hated those stupid ice cube trays! Shattered anything resemling an ice cube into dust. wow....there are still two drive-ins around here...so maybe it's the area! Right?..... Right?


----------



## Sarah (Mar 27, 2005)

6, oh jeez...getting older!


----------



## Kempogeek (Mar 27, 2005)

Sarah said:
			
		

> 6, oh jeez...getting older!


Not as old as me, I remember 10 of them. Best regards, Steve


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Mar 27, 2005)

22
Guess it's the rocking chair for me.
_Hey, you kids! Get out of my yard! _ *shakes fist*


----------



## Lisa (Mar 27, 2005)

17  :erg:


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 27, 2005)

18....     They sure brought back memories....  

  - Ceicei


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 27, 2005)

*sigh*  9.


----------



## Bammx2 (Mar 28, 2005)

18.

hehe..I was concieved in a drive-in.


----------



## michaeledward (Mar 28, 2005)

9 ... (or so) ...

But then, I have probably forgot that I knew some of them.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 28, 2005)

gee thanks for the memories~!  pfffffffft

I'm older than dirt ~!

20 something


----------



## The Kai (Mar 28, 2005)

I got 16


----------



## ed-swckf (Mar 28, 2005)

6, but whilst knowing about a lot of the stuff on the list it wasn't here in the UK so i didn't count it.


----------



## Fightback2 (Mar 28, 2005)

14 - what a way to start a week.


----------



## OUMoose (Mar 28, 2005)

12, but I grew up in a small town, so I saw alot of "older" things...


----------



## psi_radar (Mar 28, 2005)

13. Oh me achin bones.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 28, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> gee thanks for the memories~!  pfffffffft
> 
> I'm older than dirt ~!
> 
> 20 something




Hmm 20, with knowledge of the rest. 

You can add in you are older than dirt when you find a coin that has a date before your birth year,   and you are suprised.


----------



## Karate Dad (Mar 28, 2005)

Uh oh...17...I never liked those candy cigarettes though...I should be able to take one off my score for that...no?

John


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Mar 28, 2005)

I remembered all but the newsreels before the movies.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Bammx2 (Mar 28, 2005)

I didn't get to expirience the news reels....

but I think they should bring back the woody woodpecker cartoons before the movies!


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 28, 2005)

Well, that sucked.


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 28, 2005)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Well, that sucked.



Oooooh, did ja get 25?  Somebody's got to be older than me.  Its kind like going down memory lane.  Hula hoops weren't mentioned.  I guess that came around again. I was in to those at age 5, 1954ish  Nor soda fountains where you sit on a stool at the bar.  Or when gasoline was around 20 cents a gallon and there was always someone who washed your windshield and looked under the hood. Did anyone have a Victrola?  We did.   I learned that the ten dollar Hagen Renaker ceramic horses  I used to collect now fetch upwards to two thousand dollars on Ebay.  Not that I have any left.  Okay I'll quit now. TW


----------



## bdparsons (Mar 28, 2005)

24

I think I'd be really depressed if I could remember what the quiz was about...

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Lisa (Mar 28, 2005)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> 12, but I grew up in a small town, so I saw alot of "older" things...


 Try growing up in a small northern manitoba community where the news was taped the night before and flown up and aired there the next day.   I think that is why I scored so high, not because I am actually OLD but because of where I lived... yeah... thats it, I will stick to that


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 29, 2005)

I gotta say, my parents were old enough to be my grandparents, so I heard about most of that stuff - but it said you had to score on what you actually remembered personally.


----------



## The Kai (Mar 29, 2005)

Anybody parents have a TV or Stereo that was in a cabinet?


----------



## OUMoose (Mar 29, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Anybody parents have a TV or Stereo that was in a cabinet?


*raise*  heh.


----------



## Bammx2 (Mar 29, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Anybody parents have a TV or Stereo that was in a cabinet?


I did! and it is still in working condition to this very day!
Heck...my dad still has an 8 track player that records! and works!


----------



## Lisa (Mar 29, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Anybody parents have a TV or Stereo that was in a cabinet?


 *raises hand*  still do


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 29, 2005)

My parents had a multi-unit in a cabinet.  It was huge - like a large bedroom dresser almost.  The television was central and could be hidden with two sliding doors.  On either side were speakers behind a lattice-work like pattern of wood.  On the left and the right, on the top, were two sliding panels - the left was the turntable which turned at 33, 45 and 78, complete with the 45 attachment adapter and a spare needle.  On the right was a radio (AM/FM) and television controls.  The remotes were those ones where you push and it was almost like a little bellows inside (that's the sound, anyway) - and didn't require batteries - and they were for the television alone - on/off and change channel.

 In a strange sort of way, I miss that old thing.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 29, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Anybody parents have a TV or Stereo that was in a cabinet?




Yes, I grew up with one (* Stereo *) as the main audio device of the house hold.


----------



## JPR (Mar 30, 2005)

I scored 16, now for a few contributions of my own.

     Do you remember Coke machines that used cold water to chill the bottles?

   Do you remember $.05 candy bars?

   For the country folks out there, do you remember tractors with hand crank starters or pick up trucks with floor peddle starters?

   Black and white TV?

   I dont remember newsreels, but I do remember cartoons before each movie.

   Do you remember party line telephones?

   Do you remember out houses (my grandparents didnt have indoor pluming for may years)?

   Do you remember when you only were able to buy turkeys on or near thanksgiving?



   Oh well, the good o days are gone



   [font=&quot]JPR [/font]


----------



## Bammx2 (Mar 30, 2005)

how about the penny SUPERBUBBLE bubble gum that you 

could blow a bubble the size of a satelite dish with?!

at least it seemed that big when you were 8


----------



## still learning (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello,  You have brought back many old memories.  For many of you these things were a great part of our life.  Ah!  The good old days. I love tops too. ....Aloha


----------

